# Woods used in Australia



## milnezor (Jul 6, 2015)

G'day guys,

I'm wondering what types of woods are being used for smoking down under? Where do you get it from? In the past, I've used wood chips from Bunnings (similar to Masters) on a smaller scale smoking but I'd like to get some big chunks to use. Is it possible to use wattle? What else?

Cheers,
Matt :grilling_smilie:


----------



## milnezor (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been doing some research for us Aussies. If anyone is wondering what native woods we can use, here's an infographic I came across. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers,
Matt


----------

